# Lavadora Easy LAE1021PBT  Inactiva



## olopez (Jun 4, 2015)

Si responde selector de programa, si responde el botón de start/stop  porque los led\'s parpadean en cualquier selección cuando se activa, pero no carga agua, si la pongo en modo exprimir no activa el motor.  Agradeceré su valiosa ayuda para poder ir a trabajar limpio.  Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2015)

En algunas lavadoras , si la bomba de agua está quemada  , no carga agua y no deja centrifugar , deberías medirle el bobinado y revisar su cableado







Saludos !


----------



## olopez (Jun 4, 2015)

Gracias DOS METROS, ya probé individualmente la bomba, el motor y el solenoide de entrada de agua y si responden


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2015)

El seguro de puerta ?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2015)

Si no hay problema con el bloquedro de puerta, y el programador es mecánico, no me extrañaría que este fallando, por aca se reaparan, en las casas de ventas de repuestos del ramo los repararn


----------



## olopez (Jun 5, 2015)

cargué directo con manguera y funcionó el programa de lavar pero no sacó el agua....pondré directo el sensor de puerta y les aviso gracias por la retroalimentación... pandacba gracias, el controlador es electrónico  saca 3 hilos para las 7 posiciones de lavado y la de apagado


----------



## Bleny (Jun 5, 2015)

No creo que sea el cierre de la puerta ya que si esta haciendo el ciclo de lavado ,mira la bomba de desagüe que a lo mejor esta atascada, ya que lo primero que puede intentar hacer la lavadora es encender la bomba de desagüe antes de llenarla por si queda algo de agua, después comprueba la electro válvulas que no estén atascadas o rotas, aunque puede que sea la placa electrónica


----------

